# My Grow (SOG,DWC,DIY ferts)



## zem (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello all! 
i'm currently growing 19 plants under 400W HPS have switched them to flowering 3 days ago (pic1) strains are Blue Frost and William's Wonder. theyve been recovering from severe starving because i was too late in my setup so i couldnt feed them properly as rooted clones, but now theyr growing out of it and picking up.
 my cloner is also full and several clones already rooted and will be put under a second 400W for flowering in about 2weeks from now(pic2) i also have 7 bonsai moms growing(pic3) 
i have switched nutes as i went into flowering and now i am using chemicals that come in parts and the plants are loving it. 
components i am using are: calcium nitrate, potassium nitrate, potassium phosphate, magnesium sulfate and trace elements. 
i am hoping for the best  will be posting my progress  cheers


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 7, 2010)

damn zem looks as if you have your hands full. i know youre getting ready to move veggers into flower, but are you gunna bump up the lighyt on it when you get more cuts ready? also whats the white flex in your cloner area? all in all looks like youre pulling out of the lil slump you had. good job


----------



## zem (Feb 7, 2010)

sure thing Doc, if you look at the 3rd pic top right you can see the right side of my flower room and it has its own tray with 400W and it's currently empty awaitig the rooted clones. i yet have to know how many clones i get to know how long i should veg them. the cloner you see has a seperating wall in its middle, the right side is actually not flooded with water it only has clones sitting in oasis cubes. the left side is bubbler with mostly rooted clones and some others that have just not rooted and will be dumped soon. my william's wonder is VERY hard to clone, i tried almost everything and couldnt get to more than 40% rate out of it. the white flex in the middle seperating wall is just to seperate the cloner when i want to flood only 1 side and i have the option to flood both sides and use it as a big cloner.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 7, 2010)

ah i see its much clearer now. thx for the explanation


----------



## zem (Feb 9, 2010)

day 5 12/12 theyre really growing now


----------



## zem (Feb 12, 2010)

i took a whole new bunch of clones today to be flowered when i finish with the current grow. the ones on the right side of my cloner. i threw out some that didnt root and im waiting for the rooted clones just to recover from deficiency due to long period of cloning, as soon as they become green and healthy again i'll flower them, i have a more than i need actually so i can start flowering them very soon they need some more root structure maybe in a week or 10 days they'll go in   pic 3 are my dissolved ferts, i got them powder chemicals in bulks and theyr working great! theyr from left to right as follows: calcium nitrate, monopotassium phosphate, potassium nitrate, and trace elements still dry powder in the jar. in the water bottle in the back is the magnesium sulfate. when i got them i didnt expect them to work as good as they are :holysheep:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 12, 2010)

Allright man...I found ya!  Your nutes look like a urine sample...lol.  I'll be checking in now that I know where ya are.  I want to see how these chems work out for ya!  Ya never know you may be the next GH for your corner of the globe!  I'm pulling for ya ZEM!

Your Williams Wonder...who did that come from, I know I've heard of it, but I need my memeory refreshed...if you don't mind?  Or I could look it up.  How does she yeild ya?  info info info.....lol  Thanks bud.  Looks like you sre getting things ready to BLOOM...I guess it's a good thing you didn't have a bunch of stuff flowering when you ran out of food!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 12, 2010)

hey zem good ta hear youre getting the cloning down. your chems are very interesting & ill be watching w/ interest. not really a chem guy, but yah got me hooked. are you gunna post your mad scientist formulas after flower & maybe what you think needs tweakin? that would be reeeeeeeally cool. anyhow later on


----------



## zem (Feb 13, 2010)

LF when i got the william's wonder i was in montreal canada years back on foot went to high times and asked for something good for SOG and got these didnt know what breeder and it's my favorite plant man, however it's so damn hard to clone you wouldnt believe, i tried everything the best i could get was 50% rooted and they took forever to root that when they did they were already yellow so thats a BIG problem im having with it, so bad that i'm planning to put 2moms down keep only one of it and focus on my other strain blue frost, this one is so damn easy i could sit them in a cup of still water and they would root 100% and its a good smoke but doesnt yield like that WW elephant but still a good yielder. 
the chemicals are awesome i'll take a pic tomorrow of the 5day update and you'll see how they grew in 5days :shocked: theyr monsters. the formulas i got from other MJ growers and the one i'm using is working great, i guess i will make a detailed explanation of the whole thing when it's time  cheers


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

My Afghani #1 was gotten that way...lol.  My buddy and I went to Toronto, he was buying seeds and I was just along for the roadtrip.  But when we got to the seed shops, I'm borrowing money from my buddie till we get home...lol...I'm thinking that Afi came from Serious, but I just can't remember for the life of me.  But it was the same way, man I kept a girl (not the same one) of this going for over 10 yrs, and finally lost her when I went to prison.  I let a friend hang onto the mothers and all the seed stock I had, and he decided to make hermi "fem" seeds...wrecked it...lol.  When I got out I got alot of herms and this is outdoors!  So I tried it indoors, and got about 30% 2 different times.  I had thought I would breed it out...lol...until I realized how much work that would be ....IF I could even do it...lol...I can buy some new Afghani #1's ...lol...and don't have to do anything.  But it does suck...like loosing a part of your life...with over 10yrs of me breeding them and decideing which pheno's to keep and what not...they really became "mine" I could tell a good one from it's 3rd set of leaves...lol...no kiddin!

Anyway...lol...this aint my journal!  LOL...can't wait to see the growth!


----------



## zem (Feb 13, 2010)

lol LF watever your smokin right now i want some cuz you made me laugh hard :rofl: i am breeding it already i have 75% F2 seeds from it and will make the 87.5% this grow i got the males ready :hubba: i hope i dont get jailed before i finish breedin it lol


----------



## zem (Feb 14, 2010)

10 day update  i see white hairs! the plants became waxy dark green and today i gave the res some P-K i went outside the given formulas and gave them potassium phosphate approximately 300ppm potassium and 250ppm phosphate and hoping for the best. the fan leaves are as big as my palm theyr growing very quickly.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Feb 14, 2010)

congrats! They are looking healthier than they did before

keep up the good work

destroyer


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 14, 2010)

good work zem. ahh the dark waxy leaves, you know theyre happy when they looka like that. mine are starting to go waxy from the outter edges inward. next week theyll be there.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2010)

*zem* Plants are looking nice, but the one thing I noticed is your rooms are pretty open. If you were to close off/make smaller, your grow room, you would not be wasting so much light by just having the light spill out into the non-growing area. Or do you have portable/movable wall system that you removed for the pictures?


----------



## zem (Feb 14, 2010)

hey there duck  i'm glad you made it here buddy, well actually the veg area where my mother plants are is open but it doesnt bother me much as long as moms are ok i use that light to see and work in the room. the flower room however is closed tight you can see the door frame in the pic its a wood sheet thats painted white and has couple doors cut in it. i am goin to make some walls for the moms sometime it was never so urgent, i mean i grow 7 bonsai moms under 3x36watt fluro tubes with no reflectors or walls and theyr doin very well. anyway i am excited for this grow  in few days i will be putting my new clones under the second 400w! cheers


----------



## sike89 (Feb 14, 2010)

wow looking great, very green and full of life


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2010)

what ever keeps em green,


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow man...they have grown alot since the last pics.......whatever your makeing in your mad scientist labratory is working...I'm going to start calling you frankenstein......lol...cause your makeing monsters with your concoctions.


----------



## zem (Feb 19, 2010)

day 15 12/12 growth is so quick the budsites are apparent now, the plants are very healthy they look like artificial plants lol... i am a bit worried of them overgrowing my space i am waiting for day 25 to be able to judge on the bud growth, i think i shoul've thinned them some more but when i switched to flowering they were still a bit deficient so i didnt expect them to recover so well so fast, anyway it goes i will get a decent harvest out of it  i moved the smaller plants to the sides to allow the most light to the biggest ones in the center. i have noticd the upper leaves are bearing the light being so close to them i associate that to very good fertilization, the closest leaf is only 5" away not showing any curling or crisping! :holysheep: 3-4 more days i should be putting my rooted clones in flowering under my 2nd 400w  cheers


----------



## zem (Feb 25, 2010)

day 21 running smooth plants are looking good so far, buds are showing up everywhere  my clones are ready to be put in flowering, i was trying to get that 2nd tray running i had trouble with a new 2" hose its too stiff doesnt bend like i wanted i payed $20 for it just to be able to empty my res quickly now i gota throw it with my useles stuff pile lol i'll try to get a flexible hose tomorrow, cheers


----------



## ishnish (Mar 5, 2010)

look'n good!  :aok:
you sure you can keep them all contained in there?  they're getting big...
i'll hold a few if you need space... 
Greeen MoJo!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeee haa!  Real nice , zem!


----------



## zem (Mar 5, 2010)

day 30, the stretch is pretty much over, the buds are growing well, plants are showin symptoms of ph probs or nitrogen toxicity however i think it is none of those since i have flushed and controlled my ph but i still see some clawlike leaves, nothing severe just few leaves. i dont know why, i thought it could be microelement deficiency so i added some but didnt help so i am finally gona change my res, it's been running on the same res 30 days, i only flushed and added P-K as i proceeded in flowering. my rooted clones are growing i wanted to have them in flowering a week ago but i had problems with my 2nd 1/2 of my flower room i am hoping to have it all fixed in few hours as i plan on doin some work in my room  
btw i added one more bulk chemical to my lab that is industrial grade 35L H2O2 35% very nasty stuff i got some on my hand not spilled just got a couple fingers slightly wet from touching the inside of the cap on that container and it made white itchy spots got me all worried but the white completely went away in about 1 hour from that, lesson learned, vineyl gloves every time i handle this stuff. strange thing i used to get the 30% 1L bottle from local pharmacy never had such an issue the 5% extra apparently does the difference. anyway now i have me almost cmplete bulk of ferts and additives to supply me for a lifetime, i will get the phosphoric acid from same chemical company, i didnt need it urgently and didnt feel like paying for it at the time  i'll get some once i finish my lil bottle.  cheers


----------



## zem (Mar 9, 2010)

and finally i put my 2nd tray into work with a 2nd 400, i had too many complications too little free time to fix em and everytime i fixed something another issue came up  well this is it  just another tray side by side with my 1st one running on 12/12. i threw away some clones as i had more than i needed, i'm hoping for the best


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks good, keep up the good work.


----------



## budculese (Mar 11, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> i'm currently growing 19 plants under 400W HPS have switched them to flowering 3 days ago (pic1) strains are Blue Frost and William's Wonder. theyve been recovering from severe starving because i was too late in my setup so i couldnt feed them properly as rooted clones, but now theyr growing out of it and picking up.
> my cloner is also full and several clones already rooted and will be put under a second 400W for flowering in about 2weeks from now(pic2) i also have 7 bonsai moms growing(pic3)
> i have switched nutes as i went into flowering and now i am using chemicals that come in parts and the plants are loving it.
> ...


how big will these plants get?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking Good

Just wondering if next time post pic can you get one of the DWC system under the table? is it one reservoir? How is it working. 

Looking for More ideas.


----------



## Getmelifted (Mar 13, 2010)

Where can I find more info on SOG grows?

Since SOG is only 3 letters its hard to search for it


----------



## zem (Mar 13, 2010)

budculese these plants will stretch a bit and grow like 2x their current size

jericho i will get some pics of the res i have a control res with submersible pump that tops my dwc tray automatically, i will visit my room today i'll try get some more detailed pics 

getmelifted SOG means sea of green, theres not much detailed info on it it's one of the things you have to do by trial and error most importantly you need a suitable strain that dont stretch, with many strains it is just impossible to do sog


----------



## zem (Mar 13, 2010)

day 38 some of theside plants are not gettin enough light so ill get a bunch of small buds however i got 4 plants in the middlethat are growing very nice buds  2nd tray is only day 4 plants are also lookin good i didnt let em grow too much so i'm hoping for bigger better buds from it. my biggest problem now is the flyin pests i have them and dont have an efective organic means of gettin rid of them. 
i took a pic for my control res so you could see it, it's on a timer and tops my dwc table automatically


----------



## Jericho (Mar 14, 2010)

looking good zem.

i have been waiting nearly 4 months reading up and getting everything together to start growing. hope my girls will look half as good as yours.


----------



## zem (Mar 21, 2010)

day 45


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 21, 2010)

pretty soon huh?


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Zem  Looking good ha ?  
GZ!


----------

